# red blisters



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so i dont know what this is, i took the little guy out and have him in a seperate tank now.
any idea what this might be. i realize these are horrible pictures.. they look like little red blisters



any other information you need just let me know?


there were 2 others baroni in there with him and they have nothing showing on them right now


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so i asked a local pet store that has a good rep with reptiles and amphibians. the guys said it was most likely a fungal/bacteria infection . said to soak the frog in clean water for 15 min day, and that the cause could have been from over misting.


sounds right to anyone?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

He has no clue.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

I have heard that Silversulfadiazene might help with certain skin problems, but I would contact an exotic vet to be sure.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

frogfarm said:


> He has no clue.


lol yeah i figured i talked to my bio teacher this morning summer classes just started. turns out he is really big into herps and said it could be a form of red leg maybe.

edit*

http://www.amphibian.co.uk/mantella.htm ... %20DISEASE

i guess a little search never hurt  a topical application of 5% baytril 5% what do i mix with it to make the other 95% .. i dont understand what it meens by 5%


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Usually it`s a gel made of 5% baytril and 95% aloea vera or whatever it is they use to gel it.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i see ive never had to use it and didnt know if i had to mix it with something else.. i actually ended up getting the chelated copper sulphate to make the bath 

should i treat the infected frog once a day until it heals?

also the frogs that were in the tank should i treat them just once or more than once? none of the others show any signs of red leg, but just to make sure no bacteria is on them i feel i should at least bath them once

i really appreciate them help


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I never used it either i`m just guessing. I think it`s a gel though not a bath. Check the first aid section, there may be something in there?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Have you ruled out infection by trombiculid mite larva? 

Also red leg is really a symptom of a infection that can be caused by multiple different bacteria not just one type... 

Is it eating? 

Ed


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

eating like normal. hes kinda pissed about being in a smaller enclosure now without all the plants.. i did put lots of leaf litter in there with him tho.. 

no i didnt rule trombiculid mite larva out, actually i never heard of it till now.. how might i go about looking for them. i have never seen any red mites in my tank tho just a few grey ones here and there, i assumed they were just spider mites or other micro organisims.



ed do you know how many times i should treat the frogs that have no signs of infection, i am a thinking at least once or twice just to make sure that they are not infected.


also what intervals should i bathe the infected frog with the copper sulphate solution??


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

frogfarm said:


> I never used it either i`m just guessing. I think it`s a gel though not a bath. Check the first aid section, there may be something in there?



im using the copper sulphate solution wich is used with water to soak the frogs


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it is eating then it probably isn't "red leg". True septic infections from the bacteria that cause "red leg" can result in rapid fatalities and the amphibians typically stop feeding. They might have been infected with the mites prior to collection, at the importers or at the exporters. 
If you have a vet local to you, have them do a skin scraping. 

Ed


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ive givin it the sulphate bath everyother day. i dont see any more red spots forming and the old ones look like they are getting smaller.... im still gonna get the skin scrap this weekend just to make sure!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

This looks really similar to this:

general-health-disease-treatment/topic38061.html

I know I would definitely like to see someone ID the cause and possibly a successful treatment.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

kinda.. there is no swelling around the areas and the infectd area is only as big as a pin head. not really cuts... im taking him to the vet today hopefully to get a skin scrap and possibly find out the cause of this infection.. the bath seems to be helping and the infection is not spreading


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so a little update...


i have an apointment with the vet tomorrow.

2 of the smaller red spots have disapeared which is signes of improvement, but there are still 2 bigger size ones there. hopefully the vet can help this out


----------

